# Fisher Plow won't angle left



## luevano13207 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a fisher minute mount 2 plow that when I hooked it up this year wont angle left. It's currently all the way to the right. If I drop the plow and push the left botton on the controller it actually rises the plow instead of going left. I am new to plowing and all the shops are full because we just go our fist snow fall. I have a mechanic for my truck who ia available and willing to take a look at it but he is not familiar with plows. He asked me to get on internet and see if anyone might give have an idea where to start or what might be causing the problem? Does any one have any ideas or info that might help?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

What does it do when you request it to angle to the right, or raise it?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

......................................


----------



## HawesLandscape (Dec 9, 2010)

You have a bad valve that is the same thing that happened to my friends this year it was the center valve on his cost $50 or so


----------

